# Is 5lb very big?



## Tiptoe

Finally got to wiegh Coco, at 11weeks she is 1kg, which i think is 2.2lbs. I knew she wud be a bigger size chi as she was the biggest of her litter, but is that really big for her age? I used the weight chart also shes set to be at least 5lbs is that awful big or still small enough compared to other dogs??


----------



## 18453

5lbs is small.. Seriously a 5lb dog is very small. Brody on here is 5lbs and he's tiny tiny.. have a look on the how to gauge size thread in the pictures section.

Personally i htink 5lbs is a nice size.. anything under 4lbs gets scary coz they're so so tiny


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

I think 5lbs is a nice size !


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Being the bigger one of the litter does not mean being a really big Chi...

5 lbs is a wonderful size for a little girl Chi. Tabitha is just under that


----------



## *Chloe*

I think 5lbs is a nice size my Twig is 5lbs she was the same size as you little one at 11 weeks


----------



## Tiptoe

Oh ok thats good i just cant picture how big that will be so thats good, because the breeder kept telling me she wud be a bigger size chihuahua i keep imagining her as being huge!
Thanks x


----------



## 18453

The standard is between 2lbs and 6lbs which is a massive massive difference.. so she probably meant she'd be at the larger end of the scale.. when you say large i tend to think of an over weight chi!!


----------



## Brodysmom

Brody weighs 5 pounds. He weighed 2 pounds at 12 weeks, so I bet your pup will be right around the same size too.  

Here's one of him (of course with a ball in his mouth - his favorite) but you can see his size compared to my husband's hand as he holds him. 










And here he is next to our two cats. The white one is Triskit, he's a Maine **** and weighs 17 pounds. Madison, the siamese mix, is 10 pounds. He is half her size. 










Here's one of him with my girls ....


----------



## Joey's Dad

I would say five pounds is relatively small. So if you are looking for smaller, that is good. My guys are each a little over 11 pounds and even they are smaller than many of the dogs we see out at the park or the boarwalk. Joey has longer legs, so he is taller. Baby has a long body, and Paco is more compact, but thicker, lol. Funny that they all ended up being the same weight.


----------



## Raindancer411

Well my two, the smaller is near to 7lb but is actually smaller in size than the taller one who is 5.5lb! It all depends on build too...


----------



## TLI

Brodysmom said:


> Brody weighs 5 pounds. He weighed 2 pounds at 12 weeks, so I bet your pup will be right around the same size too.
> 
> Here's one of him with my girls ....


This one reminds me so much of the one of Bella Luna in the other thread where Amber is sitting down. They really favor each other, don't they!

Yes, 5 lbs. is very small!


----------



## MoochiBaby

My girl is 6 lbs on the dot. She is still very small.


----------



## 18453

Tracy your girls are gorgeous they are the spit of each other!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Bella weighs 5 pounds and she has an slender athletic body with longer legs. When Lina lived with us, she weighed 4.5 pounds. Lina has a cobby chi body with shorter legs. As you can see from my avatar and siggy, both girls are quite small with delicate bones and at their healthy weights. People mistaken the girls for puppies all the time.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Daisydoo said:


> Tracy your girls are gorgeous they are the spit of each other!!!


I just had the same thought!!! lol


----------



## LiMarChis

Tiptoe said:


> Oh ok thats good i just cant picture how big that will be so thats good, because the breeder kept telling me she wud be a bigger size chihuahua i keep imagining her as being huge!
> Thanks x


A bag of suger is 5 pounds. That's just about perfect, in my opinion. That's my ideal size.


----------



## 18453

LiMarChis said:


> A bag of suger is 5 pounds. That's just about perfect, in my opinion. That's my ideal size.


Bags of sugar here are 2lbs!! So 2 and 1/2 bags of sugar and you gotta nice sized chi


----------



## Bella Luna

TLI said:


> This one reminds me so much of the one of Bella Luna in the other thread where Amber is sitting down. They really favor each other, don't they!
> 
> Yes, 5 lbs. is very small!


I AGREE!!! I think they look so much alike! I look at pictures and their markings and colorings are so much alike!!!

But, 5 lbs. is small!!! It also depends on body structure, such as being long, tall, lean, or cobby bodied.


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI

Cami is like 4 1/2 lbs. Which is small.


----------



## Tiptoe

Thats such a great help seeing pics, ive a much a better idea now and by looking at thoses pics i can see she will be tiny still! Thanks every1! I never thought about her build also, shes got short legs and is compact so even if shes heavy she will prob look smaller cos shes so short!


----------



## YoQuiero

My new chi Sugar is 6 pounds and she did feel hefty to hold, compared to a 4 pound chi. A lot of it has to do with where they carry their weight. When I went to visit her the other night there was a 4lb chi running around with her and you could tell the difference between them easily.


----------



## catz4m8z

I think 5Ibs is a nice size for a girl Chi!
Heidi is 4.5Ibs and it does make a difference with the other 2, (Adam 7Ibs, Hannah 10Ibs) coz she is always running round the outside of the games. Its like she is abit too small for their rough and tumble, she only playfights indoors were it is safe!!LOL
IMO anything under 4Ibs is a special needs Chi! (not to be offensive, just meaning you cannot treat them the same as a regular sized dog.) 

I think some breeders expect people to want a tea cup Chi and dont expect people to go for a bigger baby. (I was looking for a 6Iber with both mine!)


----------



## TLI

catz4m8z said:


> IMO anything under 4Ibs is a special needs Chi! (not to be offensive, just meaning you cannot treat them the same as a regular sized dog.)


Very true!!!!!! You have to monitor everything they do and things are just different. The smaller they go down from 4 lbs., the more special needs they have. 

A recent incident at our house. Lexie is somewhere between 3 and 3.5 lbs., Jade weighs 2 lbs. They were both trying to sniff a patch of weed like things in the back yard, they are kinda going back and forth with each other, just regular play, somewhere during one of their twists and turns they bumped heads. Just that small bump caused them both to see stars, and Jade lost her coordination for a bit. And I was stooped down right there with them. 

I could go on and on with the stories of what it's like to care for these tiny tikes. It's a full time job! Def. worth it, but not for everyone's lifestyle.


----------



## Tiptoe

TLI said:


> Very true!!!!!! You have to monitor everything they do and things are just different. The smaller they go down from 4 lbs., the more special needs they have.
> 
> A recent incident at our house. Lexie is somewhere between 3 and 3.5 lbs., Jade weighs 2 lbs. They were both trying to sniff a patch of weed like things in the back yard, they are kinda going back and forth with each other, just regular play, somewhere during one of their twists and turns they bumped heads. Just that small bump caused them both to see stars, and Jade lost her coordination for a bit. And I was stooped down right there with them.
> 
> Ha i never thought of that, how little they are they wud need to be watched more! I have a friend with an absolutely tiny chi and he is soooo delicate he is so small he almost doesnt seem like hes a dog, more like a rabbit or something that you wud have to be more carefull with!


----------



## TLI

Tiptoe said:


> Ha i never thought of that, how little they are they wud need to be watched more! I have a friend with an absolutely tiny chi and he is soooo delicate he is so small he almost doesnt seem like hes a dog, more like a rabbit or something that you wud have to be more carefull with!


Yes, many don't think of all those things. I always try to post in the size threads so that people realize that tinies aren't like having regular sized Chi's. Their care is much different. They are definitely comparable in size to a bunny. Even as small as a squirrel. My older ones are "bunny sized," but my 2 lb. pup is not even a "squirrel." Something as common as diarrhea in one of these smaller ones can cost them their life without immediate vet care. Thank goodness for my pet insurance!


----------

